# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Как и когда Шрила Прабхупада пил молоко?

## Кирилл дас

Интересно, как и когда Шрила Прабхупада пил молоко?

----------


## Эдвард

Горячее молоко на ночь. С сахаром и специями.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

А также утром и днём. 
В жизнеописаниях Шрилы Прабхупады мы можем часто встретить подобные факты.
Например:



> - Халадхара привыкла брать прасад в моей комнате каждый вторник и четверг, - говорит Ямуна, - в той самой комнате, где сейчас живет Прабхупада. И вот, этим утром она походила вокруг, как обычно, и начала раскачиваться на прутьях оконной решетки и тараторить по-обезьяньи. Я как раз была у двери, принесла Шриле Прабхупаде горячее молоко.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Я слышал, что он еще с бананами его употреблял, и говорил что не стоит фанатеть.

Говардхандхари прабху, Вы же тоже вроде работаете в медицинской сфере?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> говорил что не стоит фанатеть.


Вот это важно.




> Вы же тоже вроде работаете в медицинской сфере?


В сфере Аюрведы служу.

----------


## Кирилл дас

И как у вас в клинике считается. Днем или на ночь?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

У нас считается истиной и руководством к действию то, что утверждают канонические тексты Аюрведы, а не собственные измышления. Принцип в Аюрведе такой. Называется śāstrôpadeśa. Следование совету шастры. Наиболее подходящей шастрой для полного ответа на Ваш вопрос будет Ᾱyurvedasaukhya, посвящённая описанию различных веществ, включая продукты питания. Вот шлоки:





Резюмирую:
Молоко полезно принимать, прежде всего, в дневное время. 
Молоко, принятое в полдень, питает и действует как тоник и афродизиак, а также как стимулятор пищеварения, аппетита; оно увеличивает силы, успокаивает капха и питта; облегчает затруднения мочеиспускания. 
Молоко, принятое утром, даёт силу, укрепляет тело, поддерживает огонь пищеварения. 
Молоко, принятое вечером, успокаивает все три доша, увеличивает силы у детей, улучшает зрение, увеличивает репродуктивную ткань у пожилых людей, лечит истощение и другие болезни. 
Однако если человек принимает молоко на ночь, тогда ему не следует сразу спать. Если он спит сразу же после приёма молока, оно уменьшает продолжительность жизни. Также не следует принимать молоко сразу после ужина, иначе его будет трудно переварить.
Некоторые источники придерживаются мнения, что ночью можно употреблять только молоко. Но это также значит, что молоко в данном случае принимается отдельно от другой пищи, и человек не ложится сразу спать.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Молоко в полдень нужно принимать вместо обеда? Или через какое время можно принять еще другую пищу (пообедать?).

----------


## Сева

Харе Кришна, Говардхандхари прабху!

А можно гдето скачать эту шастру?

----------


## lokaram das

а можно холодное молоко пить? Очень уж нравится. :good:

----------


## Damodara dasa

> Молоко полезно принимать, прежде всего, в дневное время.... 
> Молоко, принятое утром, даёт силу, укрепляет тело, поддерживает огонь пищеварения.....
> Молоко, принятое вечером.....


а что насчёт температуры молока?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> А можно гдето скачать эту шастру?


Можно

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> а можно холодное молоко пить? Очень уж нравится.


Только при сильном огне пищеварения, при избыточной Питте, остуженное до комнатной температуры, после доведения до кипения и насыщения воздухом путём переливания несколько раз с большой высоты половником или из посуды в посуду. Не сырое и не из холодильника.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> а что насчёт температуры молока?


Парное молоко, только что надоенное (dhāroṣṇa) увеличивает силы; оно лёгкое и охлаждающее. Такое молоко подобно амброзии (нектару). Оно приводит в равновесие все три доша и стимулирует пищеварение (агни). Это идеальное молоко, проявляющее только положительные свойства. Молоко, принимаемое через некоторое время после дойки, когда оно остыло, без приготовления на огне (dhāra śīta), – тяжёлое для пищеварения, оно будет выводить из равновесия все три доша. Употребление холодного молока, наряду с другими факторами, может привести к ревматизму, ревматоидному артриту (āmavāta) и к другим болезням, в то время как тёплое, только что надоенное молоко (dhāroṣṇa) не оказывает подобного патологического действия. Парное молоко – идеальное молоко, проявляющее только положительные свойства. Если молоко остыло после дойки или постояло, его опять надо сделать подобным парному. Для этого добавляют немного специй, подходящих для состояния пищеварения и конституции. Затем молоко три раза доводят до начала кипения, но не кипятят. После этого нужно несколько раз перелить молоко с большой высоты из одного сосуда в другой, чтобы насытить его воздухом и тем самым облегчить ещё больше. Молоко должно быть горячим, но не обжигать. Принятое горячим после приготовления на огне, оно успокаивает капха и вата. При избыточной питте (и только в этом случае) следует после приготовления на огне охладить молоко до комнатной температуры. Можно добавлять немного сахара, если нет избытка капхи. Вторично молоко не кипятят. Количество молока подбирается по силе пищеварения – оно не должно вызывать тяжесть во время и после усвоения. 

payo ‘bhiṣyandi gurv āmaṃ yuktyā śṛtam ato ‘nya-thā || 28 ||
bhaved garīyo ‘ti-śṛtaṃ dhāroṣṇam amṛtopamam |
_
Аштанга Хридаям Су.5.28b-29a 
_
Если молоко неправильно приготовлено или усвоено, оно вызывает избыточную секрецию слизи (и как следствие блокировку каналов (ṣrotorodha)) и тяжесть. Правильно приготовленное, или усвоенное молоко вызывает противоположные эффекты. Однако если молоко долго и сильно кипятить, оно становится ещё тяжелее.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Молоко в полдень нужно принимать вместо обеда? Или через какое время можно принять еще другую пищу (пообедать?).


Молоко лучше принимать отдельно от другой пищи. Можно принимать молоко с другой пищей если она не обладает кислым и солёным вкусами.

----------


## Damodara dasa

> Однако если молоко долго и сильно кипятить, оно становится ещё тяжелее.[/LEFT]


сгущёнка, бурфи....  :sed:  :mmm:  :mmm:  :mmm:

----------


## Кирилл дас

Мне кажется, что у меня молоко лучше усваивается, когда я его употребляю с грушей. Может быть такое?
Я слышал, что молоко можно со сладкими фруктами потреблять. Сладкие, это какие? (Они же все содержат все вкусы, и кислого в них практически во всех полно)
С печеньем сладким можно? С булочкой?

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Самое вкусное молоко - это прямо из вымени! И у каждой коровы свой оригинальный неповторимый вкус, причем из разных сосков вкус разный. (Предлагается вся корова целиком, это моя дочь с подружкой придумали, когда им по 5 лет было и они втихаря на коровник бегали коров пососать...)
 Потом - молоко, надоенное в стаканчик (предлагается мантрами во время доения). Оно похоже на коктейль, огромная пена, теплое, живое! 
 Потом - принесенное домой, процеженное и еще теплое. (Предлагается на алтаре).
 И т. д. как описывается в предыдущих постах.
 Когда с коровой есть любовные отношения, то ее эмоции входят в молоко, как и эмоции доярки. Когда у коровы есть теленок, которого она кормит (а ты в это время с другой стороны доишь), то ее эмоции материнской любви входят в молоко. Вот ТАКОЕ МОЛОКО И РАЗВИВАЕТ ТОНКИЕ ТКАНИ ГОЛОВНОГО МОЗГА! Такое молоко и описывается в шастрах и такое молоко Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы преданные производили и для этого основывали общины. Именно оно способствует развитию любви в сердце! Бхакти приходит от бхакти!

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Бхакти приходит от бхакти!


А откуда в молоке бхакти? Я мысль не совсем уловил. От материнских эмоций коровы? Про бхакти в молоке просто не слышал еще, а только про жидкую религию и развитие тонких тканей мозга.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Уважаемый Говардхандхари прабху, подскажите, совместимо ли Молоко с бананами, которые продают в России? 
Много противоречивых мнений... :sed:

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

> Самое вкусное молоко - это прямо из вымени! И у каждой коровы свой оригинальный неповторимый вкус, причем из разных сосков вкус разный. (Предлагается вся корова целиком, это моя дочь с подружкой придумали, когда им по 5 лет было и они втихаря на коровник бегали коров пососать...)
>  Потом - молоко, надоенное в стаканчик (предлагается мантрами во время доения). Оно похоже на коктейль, огромная пена, теплое, живое! 
>  Потом - принесенное домой, процеженное и еще теплое. (Предлагается на алтаре).
>  И т. д. как описывается в предыдущих постах.
>  Когда с коровой есть любовные отношения, то ее эмоции входят в молоко, как и эмоции доярки. Когда у коровы есть теленок, которого она кормит (а ты в это время с другой стороны доишь), то ее эмоции материнской любви входят в молоко. Вот ТАКОЕ МОЛОКО И РАЗВИВАЕТ ТОНКИЕ ТКАНИ ГОЛОВНОГО МОЗГА! Такое молоко и описывается в шастрах и такое молоко Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы преданные производили и для этого основывали общины. Именно оно способствует развитию любви в сердце! Бхакти приходит от бхакти!


А как же инфекционыые заболевания всякие и глисты??? не уж то их нет если вот так регулярно парное молоко пить?? Мне как урбанизированному  жителю мегаполиса страшно представить даже....

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

По идее если корова здоровая - то всё в порядке. А если больная, то куда смотрит хозяин...

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> А откуда в молоке бхакти? Я мысль не совсем уловил. От материнских эмоций коровы? Про бхакти в молоке просто не слышал еще, а только про жидкую религию и развитие тонких тканей мозга.


 Есть выражение "впитал с молоком матери". А что впитал? Подумайте, пожалуйста, что мы впитываем с молоком нашей родной матери?
 Еще есть высказывание "Мы есть то, что мы едим". ... Поэтому мы мясо не едим. 
 Конечно чистое бхакти, любовь к Кришне в определенной расе, мы можем получить только от чистого Вайшнава, у которого она уже есть. В чистом же молоке коровы есть эмоция в гуне благости, известно, что в мат. мире любовь осквернена вожделением, т.е. желанием получить наслаждение для себя. И самой бескорыстной считается любовь матери к своему ребенку. (Есть, конечно, тоже исключения, но это у людей). Какую выгоду может надеяться получить корова от теленка? Никакой. Ее привязанность более чиста, чем, например, привязанность теленка к ней. 
 Нам необходимо подготовить "грядку нашего сердца" чтобы принять семечко бхакти. Кришна в 11 песне ШБ говорит Удхаве, что "чистое желание служить Мне может возникнуть ТОЛЬКО в сердце того, кто находится под влиянием гуны благости". 
 Нам нужно постараться подняться до уровня гуны благости. Сейчас мы в большинстве находимся под смешанными гунами, поэтому даже если и посажено семечко бхакти, ему трудно расти, сорняков много (мат. желаний), почва твердая (сердце жесткое), непитательная почва, бедная (нет хороших качеств). Да еще этот бешенный слон (апарадхи)... Шрила Прабхупада подсказал нам, как нам легче и быстрее развиваться. Кто искренний, тот поймет. что надо делать, куда делать следующий шаг... Нельзя останавливаться ... Духовный прогресс - это движение. Но у каждого со своей скоростью. Нельзя навязывать, надевать свои очки другому.
 Если в процессе воспевания, повторения Святых имен, сердце очищается, то возникает неудовлетворенность собой, хочется что-то изменить, чтобы было правильно. Кому-то - отказаться от мяса, кому-то - уйти с греховной работы на более чистую, а кому-то - поменять образ жизни, чтобы не участвовать прямо или косвенно в греховной деятельности материалистов города... У каждого - свой путь, своя скорость...

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Жидкая религия...
В чем смысл религии? В развитии любви к Высшему существу. И чистое молоко помогает ее развивать.
Так устроено Господом, что даже если мать болеет гриппом, например, и кормит грудью, то она не заражает ребенка через свое молоко. Аналогично и корова. Конечно, есть разные заболевания тяжелые. Но тогда такое молоко нужно не употреблять в пищу. У нас, слава Богу, такого еще не было. Вы думаете, что в городе легче оставаться здоровым? Там меньше заразных болезней? Там более чистая пища с точки зрения микробов и вирусов?

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Ой, забыла про глисты ответить.
 Если коровы содержаться, как написано в ШБ, т.е. "корова должна гулять свободно", то рано весной и не только она сама выбирает себе еду, выискивая необходимые только ей травинки... в том числе и от глистов.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Хочу добавить про глистов.
Наши коровы пасутся круглый год. Вообще, наука ветеринария возникла с возникновением стойлового периода.
Зимой и весной, как я заметила, происходит профилактика от паразитов. Коровы едят зимой соцветия пижмы, полыни, которые гонят глистов. Весной они периодически заходят в лес "собирать подснежники". Белые подснежники, ветреница дубравная по-научному, является ядовитым растением. Оно тоже выгоняет глистов. Я думаю, что и другую пользу приносит.
Только, пожалуйста, не ешьте, люди, эти растения! Я попробовала, жжет в желудке сильно даже от одного листика. У коров масса тела намного больше, поэтому дозировка соответствующая... Лучше спросить к специалиста.
У коров в хозяйствах в нашей местности обычное явление - фасцелиоз. Это паразиты в печени, их еще называют "бабочка", потому что глист если его развернуть, похож на крылья бабочки. Заражение происходит через стоячую воду. где живет малый прудовик, это такая маленькая улиточка, которая является промежуточным хозяином фасциолы. В колхозах коровам дают лекарства. У наших коров этой проблемы нет. Клинические обследования и вскрытия умерших животных показали, что фасцелиозом наши коровы не болеют.
Бываю еще глисты в легких, желудочном тракте. У наших коров их не обнаружили.
Когда животные имеют возможность пастись там, где это им необходимо (пастухи следят, чтобы только вред коровы не сделали, на посевы, посадки не зашли), весной в лесу, например, то они сами излечивают себя. "Корова должна гулять свободно", это слова из ШБ. (Извините, не помню из какой песни и стиха).

----------


## Кирилл дас

Прабхавати деви даси, Вы настоящий ученый. Нужно писать книгу. )

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Есть выражение "впитал с молоком матери". А что впитал? Подумайте, пожалуйста, что мы впитываем с молоком нашей родной матери?


Думаю, это далеко еще не бхакти  :smilies: 




> Конечно чистое бхакти, любовь к Кришне в определенной расе, мы можем получить только от чистого Вайшнава, у которого она уже есть. В чистом же молоке коровы есть эмоция в гуне благости, известно, что в мат. мире любовь осквернена вожделением, т.е. желанием получить наслаждение для себя. И самой бескорыстной считается любовь матери к своему ребенку. (Есть, конечно, тоже исключения, но это у людей). Какую выгоду может надеяться получить корова от теленка? Никакой. Ее привязанность более чиста, чем, например, привязанность теленка к ней.


Думаю, вы сильно преувеличиваете насчет чистоты привязанности коровы к теленку. И не только у людей бывают разные матери, к стати. Но что у людей, что у зверей, что у коров даже самые лучшие матери все же не являются носителями бхакти. Материнская любовь самая чистая из других видов мат. отношений, но и она вовсе не чистая, не надо думать, что в ней нет материальной корысти, - она там есть. Я вообще-то хотел узнать, может быть вы где-то в шастрах видели или от гуру слышали именно про бхакти в молоке. Т.е. не ваше понимание этого вопроса с таким вот додумыванием, а буквально цитаты.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Думаю, вы сильно преувеличиваете насчет чистоты привязанности коровы к теленку. И не только у людей бывают разные матери, к стати. Но что у людей, что у зверей, что у коров даже самые лучшие матери все же не являются носителями бхакти. Материнская любовь самая чистая из других видов мат. отношений, но и она вовсе не чистая, не надо думать, что в ней нет материальной корысти, - она там есть. Я вообще-то хотел узнать, может быть вы где-то в шастрах видели или от гуру слышали именно про бхакти в молоке. Т.е. не ваше понимание этого вопроса с таким вот додумыванием, а буквально цитаты.


Матаджи Прабхавати пишет же, что в молоке не бхакти, а "эмоция в гуне благости". Что же ты просишь ее доказать?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Матаджи Прабхавати пишет же, что в молоке не бхакти, а "эмоция в гуне благости". Что же ты просишь ее доказать?


Не, Прабхавати написала, что в молоке бхакти  :smilies:  А потом попыталась объяснить, почему там бхакти. Эмоция материанской любви в гуне благости. Однако, это ведь не бхакти. Если я не прав, то просто прошу цитату про бхати в молоке, а не про эмоцию в гуне благости.  Да ладно, вообще не важно. Извините, что докопался.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Извините, я, наверное плохо объясняю. Попробую еще раз.
Всем известно, что молоко, (наполненное эмоцией любви в гуне благости), помогает развивать тонкие ткани головного мозга, которые необходимы для понимания духовных вещей. Надеюсь тут не надо приводить цитаты. Молоко с любовью в гуне страсти, например, это молоко лошади, козы, овцы. Поэтому в шастрах говорится, что только молоко коровы помогает развивать тонкие ткани головного мозга, необходимые для понимания духовной науки. 
Молоко, наполненное эмоцией страдания, будет развивать тонкое тело в гуне невежества, то есть усиливать у того, кто пьет такое молоко, эмоции страдания: страх, беспокойства, депрессии, гнев и т.д.
 Поэтому не любое молоко помогает развивать тонкие ткани головного мозга! А только молоко, наполненное любовью коровы, а не ее страданиями... В ману самхите есть высказывание, что "брахману нельзя пить молоко коровы, потерявшей своего теленка". 
 То есть опять-таки, для понимания духовных вещей нужны эти самые хорошо развитые тонкие ткани мозгов... (для брахмана это особенно важно, ведь он как раз и занимается тем, что осмысливает духовные вещи, а потом делится этим с другими. На то он и учитель в обществе...)
 Вывод: если тонкие ткани не развиты, то и понимать нечем, не будет понимания. Чтобы оно началось, нужно молоко благостное пить... тогда есть надежда... Это та милость, которую дал нам Шрила Прабхупада. Я этого всего раньше не понимала. Только пожив на ферме и послужив коровам, попив их молока, что-то начало доходить... Этим и пытаюсь поделиться...
 Бхакти же можно получить, как известно, благодаря трем могущественным вещам: пыли со стоп чистого Вайшнава, воды от омовения его стоп и остатков его пищи. Если принять их в соответствующем умонастроении... 
 Могущественные слова чистого Вайшнава могут проникнуть через уши в наше сердце и заронить туда чистое желание служить Господу. Это и есть "посадить семя бхакти лата биджи", лианы преданности. Но если сердце не подготовлено, не находится в гуне благости, то этому семечку туго придется... (См. в предыдущих постах).
 Вывод: чтобы развивать бхакти, очень нужно то, что поможет подняться до умонастроения гуны благости. Одна из этих вещей - это ЧИСТОЕ молоко. 
 Вывод: нет тонких тканей головного мозга - нечем осознавать, нечем осознавать - какое уж тут бхакти...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А молоко в гуне благости помогает быть проще? Посыл: "Делайте? как я говорю, и станете такими же как я всепонимающими брахманами" - оно конечно занимательно. Но это отдельная тема. Может я тоже неправильно объяснил вопрос? Вы признаете или нет свою, скорее эмоциональную, ошибку, что даже в благостном молоке совершенно однозначно не может быть бхакти? Быть и способствовать ведь не одно и то же. Насчет способничества это всем известно. Отсутствие цитаты, подтверждающей именно бытие и наличие новых обширных объяснений, очевидно, и означает, что признаете. Ну, простите, коли я опять не понял вашу прямую позицию по моему вопросу. Как вы написали, это наверняка связано с тем, что нет у меня тонких тканей мозга, соответсвенно и нечем понимать тех, у кого они есть.

----------


## Галим

> Самое вкусное молоко - это прямо из вымени! И у каждой коровы свой оригинальный неповторимый вкус, причем из разных сосков вкус разный. (Предлагается вся корова целиком, это моя дочь с подружкой придумали, когда им по 5 лет было и они втихаря на коровник бегали коров пососать...)
>  Потом - молоко, надоенное в стаканчик (предлагается мантрами во время доения). Оно похоже на коктейль, огромная пена, теплое, живое! 
>  Потом - принесенное домой, процеженное и еще теплое. (Предлагается на алтаре).
>  И т. д. как описывается в предыдущих постах.
>  Когда с коровой есть любовные отношения, то ее эмоции входят в молоко, как и эмоции доярки. Когда у коровы есть теленок, которого она кормит (а ты в это время с другой стороны доишь), то ее эмоции материнской любви входят в молоко. Вот ТАКОЕ МОЛОКО И РАЗВИВАЕТ ТОНКИЕ ТКАНИ ГОЛОВНОГО МОЗГА! Такое молоко и описывается в шастрах и такое молоко Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы преданные производили и для этого основывали общины. Именно оно способствует развитию любви в сердце! Бхакти приходит от бхакти!


3. Анна-доша – загрязнение из-за пищи: Нам следует быть очень осторожными в еде, чтобы защитить нашу бхакти. Мы просто не можем игнорировать этот пункт.

AhAra-zuddhau sattva-zuddhiH sattva-zuddhau dhruvA smRtiH |

«Когда мы едим чистую пищу, наше подсознание становится чистым. Когда оно становится чистым, мы можем помнить о Боге непрерывно (постоянно)». (Чхандогья Упанишада, 7.26.2)

Трудно очистить подсознание, если мы не едим пищу в гуне благости. «Саттвичная» или «чистая» пища - не значит просто вегетарианская. Пища может быть загрязнена тремя путями:

• Нечистая по природе (джати-душта), например: мясо, алкоголь, рыба, лук, чеснок, и т.д.; вызывающая страсть и запрещённая.
• Внешне загрязнённая (нимитта-душта): грязь, комары, мухи, слюна, пот, и т.д. оскверняют пищу.
• Осквернённая источником (ашрая-душта): *Если пища приготовлена или подаётся нечистым, скаредным, похотливым, жадным, гневливым, тупым человеком, или болеющим половыми заболеваниями, то она осквернена. Тот, кто платит за пищу, тот, кто готовит, и тот, кто подаёт – их качества передаются тому, ко ест. Из них влияние сознания того, кто платит – самое сильное. Чем чище сердце, тем сильнее этот преданный сможет осознать влияние пищи. В любом случае, все практикующие преданные должны быть чрезвычайно осторожны при принятии прасада. Иначе охрана бхакти будет невозможна.
*
Другой способ классификации пищи таков:

• Саттвичная пища: Пища, увеличивающая продолжительность жизни, энергию, силу, физическую форму, приятная на вкус и аппетитная, называется «саттвичной». У неё приятный вкус, питательные свойства, и она усиливает радость.
• Раджасичная пища: Пища слишком горькая, слишком кислая, слишком солёная, где слишком много специй, масла, слишком горячая или сладкая называется «раджасичной» - в гуне страсти.
• Тамасичная пища: Пища несвежая, засохшая, зловонная, освернённая, нечистая называется «тамасичной», или в гуне невежества.

Тип пищи, которую мы едим, определяет нашу природу. Поэтому, если мы желаем бхакти, мы должны избегать пищи, осквернённой вышеперечисленными способами, а также пищи в гунах страсти и невежества. Мы должны принимать только саттвичную пищу, и предложенную Шри Кришне.
Вайшнавам, находящимся в отречении, следует быть особенно осторожными в принятии прасада. Если мы хотим наслаждаться бхакти-расой, то нам, конечно, следует отклонять приглашения на участие в пирах. На пирах мы обычно не знаем состояние сознания хозяина, или с какой целью он устраивает «бхандару» (раздачу прасада).
Более того, если повар или тот, кто подаёт пищу, находится в гневе, это повредит садхаку. Кроме того, мы видим, что зачастую на пирах прасадам содержит много масла и специй. Такая пища раджасична, и вредит бхакти, а также здоровью. Постепенно у нас возникают всякие болезни.
Если хозяин добывает деньги нелегальным способом, то гости (в данном случае – преданные) страдают больше всего. Пища имеет такое сильное влияние, что может заставить пасть даже лучших из садхаков. Мы встречаем подобные описания в «Вайшнава-дживани» (Житиях Вайшнавов). Те, кто не знают об этом, обязательно должны прочесть «Вайшнава-дживани». Я процитирую один реальный эпизод из этой книги.
Вайшнав в отречении принял гостеприимство одного брахмана. Хозяин приготовил для сна Бабаджи комнату, где стояли его Божества. После того, как Бабаджи принял прасадам на ужин, его разум помутился. Он снял все украшения с Божеств, и ушёл. Проходив всю ночь, Бабаджи пришёл в себя. «О Боже! Почему я украл украшения Господа? Раньше я так себя никогда не вёл! Вот странно, так странно!» Хотя он размышлял о своём странном поведении, он не мог прийти ни к какому выводу. Так или иначе, он решил вернуться в дом брахмана, и попросить прощения. Утром, когда люди увидели, что пропали украшения, они решили, что это был вор, скрывавшийся под личиной Вайшнава. Когда они увидели, что Бабаджи внезапно вернулся, они были изумлены. Бабаджи вложил все украшения в руки брахмана, признал свою ошибку, и попросил прощения. Он спросил брахмана, где он взял рис для прасада прошлым вечером. Брахман стал разбираться и узнал, что один из его «ягьяманов» (67) украл этот рис. И именно этот рис брахман дал Бабаджи. Теперь мы можем осознать, насколько велико влияние пищи. Поэтому Шриман Махапрабху сказал:

viSayIra anna khAile malina haya mana
malina mana haile nahe kRSNera smaraNa
viSayIra anna haya 'rAjasa' nimantraNa
dAtA, bhoktA — duGhAra malina haya mana


*«Если ты ешь подношение материалиста, оно загрязнит твоё сердце. Ты не сможешь медитировать на Шри Кришну с грязным сердцем. Пища материалиста наполняет нас страстью, и оскверняет умы как дающего, так и принимающего (эту пищу)»*. (Чч, Антья 6.278-279)

Шриман Махапрабху наставлял бабаджи, так как они находятся в отречении:

vairAgI karibe sadA nAma-saGkIrtana
mAgiyA khAJA kare jIvana rakSaNa
vairAgI haJA yebA kare parApekSA
kArya-siddhi nahe, kRSNa karena upekSA
vairAgI haJA kare jihvAra lAlasa
paramArtha yAya, Ara haya rasera vaza

jihvAra lAlase yei iti-uti dhAya
ziznodara-parAyaNa kRSNa nAhi pAya


«Вайраги должен постоянно воспевать Святое Имя. Он должен жить, прося подаяние. Если вайраги ожидает подарков от других, он не достигнет высшей цели, и Шри Кришна не обратит на него внимания. Если вайраги поддастся искушению языка, он свернёт с духовного пути и станет жертвой материальных удовольствий.
Если вайраги ходит туда-сюда, чтобы удовлетворить свой язык, такой человек, раб языка и гениталий, не достигнет Шри Кришны». (Чч, Антья 6.223-225, 227)

Из наставлений Шримана Махапрабху мы узнаём, что если единственная цель нашей жизни – достичь награды Бхакти Деви, нам обязательно следует оставить наслаждения языка, и принимать тот минимум, который нам предоставляет Шри Кришна. В таком настроении мы должны продолжать практику преданности. 

bhAla nA khAibe Ara bhAla nA paribe


«Не следует ни питаться, ни одеваться слишком хорошо». (Чч, Антья 6.236)

Это означает, что Шриман Махапрабху приказал нам не есть дорогостоящую пищу.
_ Препятствия на пути бхакти, Книга Шри Бинода Бихари даса Бабаджи_

----------


## Кирилл дас

Прабхавати деви даси, Вы пишите: "Поэтому не любое молоко помогает развивать тонкие ткани головного мозга! А только молоко, наполненное любовью коровы, а не ее страданиями..."

Но Шрила Прабхупада разрешил магазинное пить. Хотя оно и добыто не хорошим путем. Похоже, что наш Ачарья считал, что и такое молоко работает и очищает сознание. Или я не прав?

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Прабхупада из всех зол выбирал меньшее. Демоническая культура питания сильно осквернена. Даже в вегетарианские продукты добавляют добавки (невегетарианского происхождения), которые оскверняют продукты. Прабхупада разрешил пить магазинное молоко как временную меру, пока не разовьются сельхозобщины, чтобы постепенно перейти на потребление чистого молока. Как Вы считаете, зачем Шрила Прабхупада развивал фермы?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Уважаемый Говардхандхари прабху, подскажите, совместимо ли Молоко с бананами, которые продают в России?
> Много противоречивых мнений...


Нужно проверить конкретный сорт бананов на совместимость с молоком с помощью традиционного для Аюрведы теста. Растолките бананы, смешайте их с горячим молоком и оставьте минут на тридцать. Если смесь разделится на две фракции и изменит цвет, то данный сорт бананов не подходит для смешивания с молоком.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Вы признаете или нет свою, скорее эмоциональную, ошибку, что даже в благостном молоке совершенно однозначно не может быть бхакти? Быть и способствовать ведь не одно и то же.


Простите, пожалуйста, если я Вас ненароком обидела. Я не имела в виду все то, что Вы написали... Я просто хотела поделиться своими реализациями этого вопроса, полученными в процессе работы с животными (коровами и волами). Вот и все.
 Да, я написала: " Именно оно способствует развитию любви в сердце! Бхакти приходит от бхакти!"
 Но я ведь не писала прямо, что в молоке есть бхакти. Это уже Вы так поняли... я же этого не имела в виду. Не придирайтесь к моим словам, пожалуйста, если я что-то не совсем правильно выразила. Я имела в виду очень многое, и каждый может понимать в соответствии со своими желаниями. Любовь приходит от любви, можно сказать и так...
 Что касается бхакти в молоке, то спасибо Вам, Вы подтолкнули меня к еще одному объяснению этого вопроса. Если позволите, я поделюсь...

 Одно из имен Господа - Вишвамбхара. Мой Гурудев во время инициации так объяснял значение этого имени. (Я запомнила, потому что моего мужа зовут Вишвамбхара дас.) Вишвамбхара - это Тот, кто поддерживает весь мир Своей любовью.
  Дальше - мое понимание из дальнейших объяснений моего Гурудева. Чайтанья Махапрабху - это совместное воплощение Радхи и Кришны, это Кришна в настроении Шримати Радхарани. То есть Вишвамбхара поддерживает весь мир Своей любовью, взятой у Шримати Радхарани, те есть это Она поддерживает весь мир. Ее любовь поддерживает весь мир. Благодаря Ее любви этот мир существует. Она - та сила, которая толкает росток прорастать из семени, пробивать слои почвы, распускаться листья и цветы, та сила, которая  побуждает живые существа заботиться друг о друге, корову о своем новорожденном теленке, например... Само по себе животное не обладает этой любовью, но в момент рождения теленка Вишвамбхара, Верховный Господь, наделяет корову малой искоркой Своей любви (взятой у Шримати Радхарани), чтобы защитить новорожденного (Вы замечали, что все новорожденные детеныши вызывают умиление, желание защитить: пушистые котята, цыплята, щенки, и т.д.? Откуда это чувство?). И корова, побуждаемая изнутри этой волшебной искоркой, начинает облизывать своего теленка, нежно мычать... Это искра бхакти проникла в ее сердце, затем преобразовалась в материнскую любовь... И именно в этот момент ее молоко и впитывает эту эмоцию. 
 Из лекций я слышала, что бхакти - это эмоция. 
 Вот такое понимание "любовь происходит от любви" или "бхакти приходит от бхакти" может еще быть. 
 Чем старше теленок, тем слабее эта эмоция. Поэтому даже молоко от своей коровы отличается. 
 Однажды преданные для го-пуджи выбирали корову. Это было в Индии. Спросили у Гурудева, какая корова самая красивая? Он выбрал корову, которая только что родила теленка, ему был один день. Махарадж сказал: "Эта корова - самая красивая!". 
 Все, что есть в этом мире самого прекрасного, всего лишь искра великолепия Шри Кришны!

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Спасибо, Галим прабху, за полезную информацию! Я много из опубликованного Вами не знала.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Прабхавати деви даси, вы чуть-чуть не поняли мою логику. Она в следующем:

1)Из Ваших слов, молоко с ферм полно страданий, а не любви и не может развить тонкие ткани головного мозга.
2) Однако Шрила Прабхупада разрешил его пить как временную меру. - Согласен.

3) Мой вопрос: что-же это за "временная мера" такая - пить молоко, которое ничего не развивает, но связано с насилием? - Поучается ачарья наказал нам выполнять не просто бесполезное, но и ведущее к деградации, действие? Так выходит?

----------


## Кирилл дас

Наверное даже молоко с ферм приносит положительный эффект, если Прабхупада его одобрил?

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Прабхавати деви даси, вы чуть-чуть не поняли мою логику. Она в следующем:
> 
> 1)Из Ваших слов, молоко с ферм полно страданий, а не любви и не может развить тонкие ткани головного мозга.
> 2) Однако Шрила Прабхупада разрешил его пить как временную меру. - Согласен.
> 
> 3) Мой вопрос: что-же это за "временная мера" такая - пить молоко, которое ничего не развивает, но связано с насилием? - Поучается ачарья наказал нам выполнять не просто бесполезное, но и ведущее к деградации, действие? Так выходит?


 Если мы ИСКРЕННЕ выполняем наставление ачарьи, то он САМ берет на себя последствия наших действий. Это как Кришна говорит Арджуне в БГ, что Он Сам возьмет последствия его действий, если он будет служить Ему... 
 То есть, если мы искренне прикладываем усилия в выполнении наставлений Ш.П., в том числе в развитии ферм, то Прабхупада САМ будет очищать даже магазинное молоко, которое предлагается преданными, живущими в городе и помогающими развивать фермы, например. (это касается не только участия в развитии ферм).
 Ачарья настолько могущественен, что подобно Господу Шиве может обезвредить даже яд. Но не стоит думать, что Прабхупада будет это делать, если мы неискренни... Это каждый сам может увидеть, заглянув себе в сердце. 
 Не знаю, удалось ли мне объяснить... как получилось...

----------


## Кирилл дас

Да, удалось. Спасобо. )

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> *Если пища приготовлена или подаётся нечистым, скаредным, похотливым, жадным, гневливым, тупым человеком, или болеющим половыми заболеваниями, то она осквернена. Тот, кто платит за пищу, тот, кто готовит, и тот, кто подаёт – их качества передаются тому, ко ест. Из них влияние сознания того, кто платит – самое сильное.*


А если принять пожертвование от материалиста деньгами и на эти деньги купить пищу, пища будет всё равно осквернённой?

----------


## Галим

> А если принять пожертвование от материалиста деньгами и на эти деньги купить пищу, пища будет всё равно осквернённой?


Я пока не знаю всех ньюнсев этого вопроса,но во Вриндаване местные брахмачари собирают пожертвования исключительно у вайшнавов грихастх.У них даже есть расписание-к кому в конкретный день недели можно пойти за подаянием.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> А если принять пожертвование от материалиста деньгами и на эти деньги купить пищу, пища будет всё равно осквернённой?


Все зависит от Вашего мотива. Для этого надо уметь честно видеть, что у нас внутри, т.е. слышать голос совести. 
Я читала, что если пожертвования предлагаются чистому Вайшнаву, гуру (а так обычно брахмачари и делают, ничего не оставляя себе), то гуру очищает эти деньги от материальных желаний и отдает ученику столько, сколько тому нужно для его нужд. Если же ученик что-то из собранного утаивает, оставляя себе, то тогда эти деньги - яд для него. Такой ученик будет деградировать, постепенно развивая в себе материальные желания тех, у кого он собирал деньги. 
Поэтому, отвечая на Ваш вопрос, - да, пища будет оскверненной. Для очищения нужно предложить деньги или пищу гуру, реально. (не просто формально фотографии). Очень важен мотив, с каким Вы это делаете.

----------


## Сева

> А если принять пожертвование от материалиста деньгами и на эти деньги купить пищу, пища будет всё равно осквернённой?


Харе Кришна!
Я слышал или читал одну историю - там один вайшнав принял крупное пожертвование от раскаявшейся проститутки, приготовил пир и накормил садху.
И ночью у всех садху как у одного случилась потеря семени. Они выяснили что это произошло у всех, и решили проверить в чем дело. Когда поняли, начали возмущатся и спрашивать Кришну, за что? мы же не знали, и она же искренне раскаялась.

Кришна прищел толи в медитации, то ли наяву, я не помню и ответил - Вы должны были уточнять откуда пир, а выяснив могли не есть а просто поклонится прасаду, выразив своё почтение.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Нужно в храм пожертвования отдавать, или получить разрешение у старших на то, чтобы самому расходовать пожертвованные деньги на определенное служение (под руководством действовать). Мне так кажется.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Ну а когда преданный распространяет книги, он говорит материалисту: вот вам книга, а вы мне дайте пожертвование. Эти деньги тоже грязные, или в этом случае санкция как бы уже имеется?

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Вот это история! Спасибо, Сева прабху!
Мы с мужем если не уверены в пожертововании, то на коров все отправляем. Они все "переварят", все греховные желания...
У нас такой случай был.
Пожертвовали его родители нам денег. Мы не выяснили, что за деньги были и положили их к той сумме, что на фестиваль копили. А потом так получилось, что нас с поезда милиция сняла, т.к. у нас у детей документы не в порядке были, информация о необходимости детских паспортов не дошла до нас. И пришлось нам ночью покидать теплые постели, и идти ночевать в неуютное место, где всякие подозрительные личности бродили, на маленьком вокзале на границе с Украиной... И деньги мы потеряли на билетах ровно столько, сколько нам пожертвовали родители мужа. На фестиваль  мы приехали с опозданием и без детей, их  дома оставили. Потом выяснили, что за деньги были? Оказалось, родители теленка своей коровы на колхозную ферму отдали (там его подрастят немного и на мясо пойдет...), а деньги нам пожертвовали... Они то, может и очистились немного, не знаю, но нам досталось... Всю жизнь помнить будем.

----------


## Сева

> Ну а когда преданный распространяет книги, он говорит материалисту: вот вам книга, а вы мне дайте пожертвование. Эти деньги тоже грязные, или в этом случае санкция как бы уже имеется?


Надо бы Враджендру Кумара прабху спросить, мне тоже интересно.

----------


## Галим

> Ну а когда преданный распространяет книги, он говорит материалисту: вот вам книга, а вы мне дайте пожертвование. Эти деньги тоже грязные, или в этом случае санкция как бы уже имеется?


Думаю здесь пожертвование не причем,чисто "купля-продажа". :cool:

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Думаю здесь пожертвование не причем,чисто "купля-продажа".


Даже при обычной купле-продаже происходит обмен кармой. То есть обмен энергией. 
Почему садху, святой может принимать пожертвования? Потому что он, во первых, не отождествляет себя с телом грубым и тонким, т.е. телом желаний. Поэтому при возникновении у себя непривычных желаний сразу понимает, в чем дело и отбрасывает их. Во-вторых, у него такое сильное желание служить Господу, подобное мощнейшему огню, что даже если и возникает какое-то постороннее желание, оно просто сгорает в огне желания служить Богу, т.е. желание преданного служения пересиливает другие желания.
 Если у нас есть такое сильное желание служить Богу, то мы можем без опасения принимать пожертвования, покупать пищу где угодно и у кого угодно... Но если нет, то надо быть очень осторожными. Как пишет Галм прабху в одном из предыдущих постов.
 Именно желание служить Господу сажает нам в сердце наш дикша-гуру, именно это желание помогает культивировать нам шикша-гуру. Пока у нас это желание не слишком сильное. Материальные желания, бывает, преобладают... поесть, поспать, посмотреть кино... Поэтому нужно заботиться о том, чтобы желание чистого преданного служения росло. Его нужно "поливать" воспеванием святого Имени Бога, "полоть" от сорняков других желаний (анартх, нежелательных...), "рыхлить" почву, где растет лиана бхакти (в сердце), то есть делать сердце более мягким, добрым. Отсюда - следование принципу ахимсы, ненасилия. Также нужно удобрять почву, то есть развивать у себя хорошие качества, такие, как смирение, терпение, уважительность и т.д..... Чтобы эта лиана бхакти хорошо и быстро росла. 
 Для этого нужно находиться на уровне гуны благости. Этого легче достичь, если поменять свой образ жизни со сложного на простой, жить среди единомышленников, у которых та же цель в жизни, которые искренни. 
 Это легче практиковать в вайшнавской сельхозобщине, как и хотел Прабхупада.

----------


## Кирилл дас

Шрила Прабхупада сказал нам распространять книги и брать деньги с людей. Он защищает нас от кармы.

Служение Богу - трансцендентная деятельность. Какая вообще карма может быть?
Даже если деньги и грязные, то они станут чистыми, когда пойдут на печать новых книг, или в храм. Все, что удается задействовать в служении Кришне - одухотворяется, об этом Шрила Прабхупада пишет.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Позаголовок: МОЛОКО МАМЫ ЯШОДЫ ИЛИ ПУТАНЫ?
Ответы Балабхадры прабху. Журнал CQW PROTECTION? book 1, стр.78. (Набирала вручную, вместо апострофа, которого нет на клавиатуре, вставляла верхние кавычки, переводила сама.)
To take milk from the non-devotee farms is like supporting the slaughterhouse industry... Many devotees use the argument of "ajanya sukriti" and say the cows are benefited by the milk being offeredto the Deities. This may be true, but it becomes an excuse for not establishing rural farm (village) communities to show the example. Srila Prabhupada said that example is better than presept.
... Offering protected cow"s milk to Lord Krishna is like offering Mother Yasoda"s milk. Offering milk from cows raised with the commercial consciousness of the slaughterhouse is like offering milk from Putana.
Покупать молоко с ферм непреданных - то же самое, что поддерживать индустрию боен... Многие преданные используют аргумент "агьята сукрити" и говорят, что такие коровы используются с пользой через молоко, предлагаемое Божествам. Это может быть правдой..., но это становится оправданием для неподдержания (неучастия... ) ...общин преданных (приблизительный перевод), которые нужны, чтобы показать пример. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что пример лучше предписания (правила, заповеди).
...Предложение молока от защищаемых коров Господу Кришне подобно предложению молока Мамы Яшоды. Предложение коровьего молока произведенного с коммерческим сознанием кровопролития боен подобно предложению молока Путаны.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Давайте, будем покупать молоко с фермы Балабхадры прабху.  Или любой другой фермы преданных. Я не против. Может быть кто-то против? Я даже готов платить втрое дороже. Ну что дальше? Может хватит ерунды? Нет ведь у вас у всех молока никакого на продажу. Даже близким знакомым преданным не хватит. О чем тогда речь? Только об отказе от молока. Бред.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Кстати, по поводу доставки - действительно хорошая идея. Если бы была возможность организовать поставки молока с ферм преданных, думаю преданные покупали бы, я лично - точно покупал бы такое молоко в два, а может в три раза дороже. Хотя понятно, что это сложно, но тем не менее. Может нужен чей-то пример - если кто-то из преданных организует поставку в хотя бы в ближайший населенный пункт, город, где есть преданные, готовые молоко покупать, в какой-нибудь дешевой упаковке, думаю преданные других регионов, у которых также есть коровы, могли бы взять такой пример на вооружение. Понимаю, что это скорее фантазия на данный момент, но фантазировать не преступление  :smilies:

----------


## venkata

> Давайте, будем покупать молоко с фермы Балабхадры прабху.  Или любой другой фермы преданных. Я не против. Может быть кто-то против? Я даже готов платить втрое дороже. Ну что дальше? Может хватит ерунды? Нет ведь у вас у всех молока никакого на продажу. Даже близким знакомым преданным не хватит. О чем тогда речь? Только об отказе от молока. Бред.


  У вас на Алтае преданные начинают программу защиты коров,напишите им,что будете покупать молоко в 3 раза дороже,и они для вас найдут молоко,а если вы ещё и вдохновите других преданных соседей,то и преданным будет легче.Начните действовать и бред станет явью.

----------


## venkata

Молоко,это быстро портящийся продукт и доставлять его далеко не получится.И это очень накладно.
  Я думаю,при каждом городе есть преданные,которые живут на селе.И если в храме преданные соберутся и решат,что надо заботиться о коровах и предложат преданным с села взять на себя заботу,а сами будут помогать нести финансовую ответственность,то все только выиграют.И городские преданные и деревенские и коровы.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да хорош выдумывать, нет тут никакого молока у преданных на продажу. И у вас нет. Нигде пока нет. Не научились еще. А уже крику подняли, как будто вы реально готовы предоставить альтернативу. Даже в 10 раз дороже вы пока не сможете. А вот когда сможете, тогда и кричите уже. А я слова не скажу, буду с удовольствием покупать и другим советовать.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Кстати, по поводу доставки - действительно хорошая идея. Если бы была возможность организовать поставки молока с ферм преданных, думаю преданные покупали бы, я лично - точно покупал бы такое молоко в два, а может в три раза дороже. Хотя понятно, что это сложно, но тем не менее. Может нужен чей-то пример - если кто-то из преданных организует поставку в хотя бы в ближайший населенный пункт, город, где есть преданные, готовые молоко покупать, в какой-нибудь дешевой упаковке, думаю преданные других регионов, у которых также есть коровы, могли бы взять такой пример на вооружение. Понимаю, что это скорее фантазия на данный момент, но фантазировать не преступление


Да, это правильно, это нормальный подход. Только в том случае, если кто-то из преданных уже реально имеет молоко на продажу по оправданной цене, можно убеждать отказаться от магазинного, но убеждать только тех, кто имеет доступ к другому молоку. А публично всем гнать пустопорожнюю об отказе от молока - это и есть преступление.

----------


## venkata

Спасибо вам большое,Вриндаван Чандра пр.Вы очень щедрый человек.Преданные с вами свяжутся.
 А насчёт криков,вы зря.Именно с них всё и начинается,сначала слово,а потом дело.

----------


## Кирилл дас

"Преданные с вами свяжутся"

Вриндавана Чандра Прабху. Кажется Вы попали. )))

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> "Преданные с вами свяжутся"
> 
> Вриндавана Чандра Прабху. Кажется Вы попали. )))


Куда я попал? Пусть связываются, все правильно. Сам я не знаю, где можно реально покупать такое молоко. Дело не в цене, важно правильно создать цепочку, чтобы процесс пошел. Это я готов поддерживать, давая многократную цену, и не ради особого молока, а ради защиты коров. А пока нет такого молока, я считаю необходимым употреблять то, которое есть. Более того, я считаю, что это также защищает коров в отсутвие альтернатив. Потому что если не имея альтернативы мы станем вообще отказываться от молока, то мы превратимся в общество псевдогуманных демонов, которым коровы вообще будут не нужны ни в каком качестве. Ведь молоко это единственное, ради чего городской житель может любить корову и не желать ей смерти. Но отказ от молока это своего пропаганда идеи "Хорош доить коров, лучше ведите их сразу на бойню, теперь это просто мясо". Говоря проще, если я пью молоко коровы, значит она моя мать, которую нельзя убивать. Эта стратегия защиты коров была дана Прабхупадой, и не нам ее оспаривать.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Да, это правильно, это нормальный подход. Только в том случае, если кто-то из преданных уже реально имеет молоко на продажу по оправданной цене, можно убеждать отказаться от магазинного, но убеждать только тех, кто имеет доступ к другому молоку. А публично всем гнать пустопорожнюю об отказе от молока - это и есть преступление.


Согласен, от молока ни в коем случае отказываться не надо, каким бы оно не было!

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Давайте, будем покупать молоко с фермы Балабхадры прабху.  Или любой другой фермы преданных. Я не против. Может быть кто-то против? Я даже готов платить втрое дороже. Ну что дальше? Может хватит ерунды? Нет ведь у вас у всех молока никакого на продажу. Даже близким знакомым преданным не хватит. О чем тогда речь? Только об отказе от молока. Бред.


Когда у меня в 2008 году было много молока, преданные даже даром не хотели приехать забрать. Им невыгодно было... Выгоднее было в ближайшем колхозе покупать, чем у нас даром. И мы вынуждены были выливать простоквашу коровам. Иногда по 50 литров в день. Особенно волы были счастливы!  Я только успевала сметану снимать и часть молока перерабатывать в сыры, паниры..., а все молоко перерабатывать не было сил.
 А Балабхадра прабху рассказывал, как у них в Нью Вриндаване, когда молока было очень много, то они его преданным прямо на дом развозили в своей таре по две трелитровки (по два галлона то есть), ставили у порога утром и уезжали. А на следующий день подразумевалось, что их будут ждать чистые пустые банки, чтобы взамен была посуда. Так вот некоторые ленились даже освободить и помыть банки, выставить их наружу. А некоторые вообще предпочитали не брать, а иногда, когда им удобно покупать молоко в магазине.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Когда уже есть поставщик, вот тогда нужны и маркетинг, и идеология. Вот когда на мозги нужно капать, призывать к участию в великом деле, ставить перед фактом, брать за грудки, ловить на слове, окунать в навоз, брать подписку, стыдить и срамить. Преданные это в основном общественно ленивые инертные люди, т.к. они внутренне медитируют на высший смысл жизни и скорую кончину. А тут какие-то баки... Может быть на тех баках и нужно было писать все, что вы тут пишете. А то, пока баки есть, то не пишут, а когда уже баков нет, то давай писать. Если где-то на этом этапе не дотянули, это еще не значит, что теперь нужно все делать вообще наоборот.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Делаю, когда могу. Тогда у нас и компьютера не было, и вообще электричества. А те, кто нам помогали (Враджакишор прабху, например), пешком по 8 км по нескольку раз в день отмахивали... по сугробам порой, в мороз 20 гр.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Правильно, маркетинговые ходы необходимы именно со стороны поставщика молока. Розлив, упаковка, доставка и т.д. Никто не поедет на бульдозере по сугробам к вам за молоком, это очевидно. Очевидно, что пока просто время не пришло, если своими силами не получается все это организовать. Никто сию минуту и не требует - можно именно так расценивать то, что вы описываете. У меня есть и свои планы сделать что-то. Время, возможно, проявит. Я, бывает, тоже как будто обижен на тех, у кого есть возможности делать это уже сейчас, но у них другие планы. Однако, это не серьезно.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Спасибо за поддержку. Сейчас у нас все нормально. Излишки изредка своим продаем. Себе тоже хватает. Кришна все устроил. Если будет надо больше - весной еще телочек раздоим. Все в руках Господа. Я пытаюсь проповедовать, идеи до преданных доносить, о которых Шрила Прабхупада писал.
 Вот еще одна, которую, кстати и Вы озвучили.
 Вишнуджана: Например, в Новом Вриндаване у нас есть брахманы, которые весьма сведущи в обработке земли и заботе о коровах.
 Прабхупада: Да.
 Вишнуджана: И они могли бы путешествовать повсюду и учить других, как делать это наилучшим образом.
 Прабхупада: Да. Это правильно. Он брахман, но он учит, как заботиться о коровах и земледелию.
    Утренняя прогулка "Варнашрама колледж" Март 14, 1976, Вриндаван.
 
Весна. Вывозка навоза в огород.
 
Пахота.
 
  Балу.                                           Гита и Кишор.

----------

